# Plant Id Please



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

These things grow up in my flower beds and in my orchard, They are shallow rooted and have a pretty strong odor. Ignore the cleome in the upper left.
TIA


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Square or round stem? 

It looks like a hyssop but I'm not real sure. Like other mints, hyssop does have an odor.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Stems are square and brownish in color
Thanks


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Are the flowers pink or purple? Hard to tell on the computer. I'm still going with a hyssop of some type. The square stem indicates the mint family but those are awful difficult to identify.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I would say a pinkish purple. The Cleome in the upper left corner is pink but does not look pink in my photo.
I Googled Hyssop and looked at the images and it appears to be Anise Hyssop, but the blooms are not as full.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Perilla mint maybe?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sure looks similar to the pictures.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I think Dizzy nailed it.
The description in this link pretty well describes it and the second photo looks very much like my lower field.
Additional photos and Thank you.


----------

